# S Pass



## coolmb (Jun 1, 2012)

I m an Indian( Bachelor) with 4 yrs experience and having a Masters degree. Working in MNC in SG. MOM had issued "S pass" to me. Earlier i was not much aware about Pass and EP system so didnt bother about it. Most of my colleagues are having EP.
Now , can i appeal MOM to upgrade it to EP ?if yes, then what is the procedure or should i continue with the existing one.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

what is your salary ? having masters and doctorate as a qualification for E- pass went out of the window - since a lot of people have been 'making' their qualifications ..

Salary is a major qualification, superseding the paper qualification ..

In this climate, I would say 'be happy' when you consider the scores of EP/SP being rejected


----------



## lorgnette (Dec 19, 2010)

Will you have advantages changing to EP? 

Suppose when you apply for EP and you will cancel existing SP. With the tightening of passes recently , if MOM rejects your EP application you might not be allowed to revert but have to apply for a new SP (and meet a new set of guidelines and quota).

Then you will have to wait for IPAL, convert to SP on your pp before you are legal to work again.

Is the risk worth the change?


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

lorgnette: even for DP under old rules, the status-quo remains as long as the person don't change job or ask for change in status ..

as you said, I would advice coolmb to stick with what he has, unless he has a pressing need to upgrade ..


----------



## seraph (Dec 6, 2012)

If I'm not remember it wrong, EP requires at least 3.5K per month


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

seraph said:


> If I'm not remember it wrong, EP requires at least 3.5K per month


yah, but even with 4 K or above, EP is not given..

MOM have their own metrics to decide who gets what pass ..


----------

